# Spinning-new wheel



## Cdambro

Well, my daughter and her husband are at an auction and she sent me pics of a wheel she bid on. She bid $35.00

I looks to be a Canadian Production Wheel. I have not seen it in person yet so I don't know much about it other than pics. I am sure it needs to be cleaned and tweaked but am hoping it is a good wheel and I have many spinning hours on it. Anyone else have one? Like it? I cannot wait to see it. More fun ahead.


----------



## luree

Oh wow! That looks like a beautiful wheel .


----------



## wordancer

What fun, let us see again when all cleaned up and fixed.


----------



## Rita Rug

Drooling!


----------



## FiberQueen

Nice!


----------



## Cdambro

I am having the wheel looked at on Wednesday. Apparently, there is no orifice and I don't see how to move the MOA. I am wondering if it is a non working wheel. Any thoughts?


----------



## Rita Rug

Hmm, isn't that an orifice at the bottom? Anyway, let us know, love the wood


----------



## Teardrop

The nob at the very front of the wheel should adjust the MOA and the orafice is that steel piece that is supported by the leather piece. If you can find a woodworker you can have some extra bobbins made. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## Pam in LR

$35?! Buy now and ask questions later!


----------



## dtjacobson

Cdambro said:


> I am having the wheel looked at on Wednesday. Apparently, there is no orifice and I don't see how to move the MOA. I am wondering if it is a non working wheel. Any thoughts?


I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that is a "Spinning Wheel-Shaped Object" (SWSO). They were mass-produced in the 1950s as part of the craze for Early American furnishings, and were never intended to work (hence, the lack of an orifice or ability to move the MOA). There are a tremendous number of them around--they frequently come out of attics, and non-spinners don't realize that they they're nothing more than decorative objects. They sometimes are mistaken for Canadian Production Wheels (CPWs), as both CPWs and SWSOs are based on the Saxony style of spinning wheel, but if you were to put the two next to each other, the differences are glaring: the CPW has a much larger drive wheel (usually 30-36"); and a steel or iron tensioning strap with a large nut on it to tighten it down. CPWs also often (but not always) have a pierced, cast-iron treadle plate and a steel or iron footman.

While it is possible, with enough determination, expertise, and money, to make the non-functioning into something that works, it's usually cheaper, faster, and more efficient to simply buy a functioning used spinning wheel.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

dtjacobson said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that is a "Spinning Wheel-Shaped Object" (SWSO). They were mass-produced in the 1950s as part of the craze for Early American furnishings, and were never intended to work (hence, the lack of an orifice or ability to move the MOA). There are a tremendous number of them around--they frequently come out of attics, and non-spinners don't realize that they they're nothing more than decorative objects. They sometimes are mistaken for Canadian Production Wheels (CPWs), as both CPWs and SWSOs are based on the Saxony style of spinning wheel, but if you were to put the two next to each other, the differences are glaring: the CPW has a much larger drive wheel (usually 30-36"); and a steel or iron tensioning strap with a large nut on it to tighten it down. CPWs also often (but not always) have a pierced, cast-iron treadle plate and a steel or iron footman.
> 
> While it is possible, with enough determination, expertise, and money, to make the non-functioning into something that works, it's usually cheaper, faster, and more efficient to simply buy a functioning used spinning wheel.


I can see the orifice in the photo. It's at the bottom of the close-up of the flyer and bobbin, and it's the cylinder that looks like it's steel, and is supported with a loop of leather.

The thing that looks like a handle on the left of the photo, which can also be seen between the flyer and bobbin in the space between them is what adjusts the mother of all. It should actually continue into the table and the part you can't see will look like a screw. Rotate the handle to move the MoA to the left or right to adjust the tension on the drive band.

It looks like it's going to need some cleaning and polishing, and some new bobbins, but looks like it should work. Depending on what you want to spin, if you can find someone to make new bobbins, you might want them to make some new whorls for you, too.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

Looking at it some more, I'm thinking it might be double drive. 

Does the wheel look like it's got places for two drive bands? If it does, then I'm right.


----------



## sockyarn

It looks like one to me also.


Rita Rug said:


> Hmm, isn't that an orifice at the bottom? Anyway, let us know, love the wood


----------



## Cdambro

dtjacobson said:


> I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but that is a "Spinning Wheel-Shaped Object" (SWSO). They were mass-produced in the 1950s as part of the craze for Early American furnishings, and were never intended to work (hence, the lack of an orifice or ability to move the MOA). There are a tremendous number of them around--they frequently come out of attics, and non-spinners don't realize that they they're nothing more than decorative objects. They sometimes are mistaken for Canadian Production Wheels (CPWs), as both CPWs and SWSOs are based on the Saxony style of spinning wheel, but if you were to put the two next to each other, the differences are glaring: the CPW has a much larger drive wheel (usually 30-36"); and a steel or iron tensioning strap with a large nut on it to tighten it down. CPWs also often (but not always) have a pierced, cast-iron treadle plate and a steel or iron footman.
> 
> While it is possible, with enough determination, expertise, and money, to make the non-functioning into something that works, it's usually cheaper, faster, and more efficient to simply buy a functioning used spinning wheel.


After much searching, I am afraid you are correct....it is more decorative. What amazes me is that it is so detailed after a real wheel. My daughter went my the first look and even she said, she knows nothing about wheels. The wood is beautiful and I still like it and was happy she thought to bid on it for me.

I am taking it to a friend's tomorrow and her husband will look at it. He is extremely talented in making something work so who knows......he has made alterations to a wheel and has it working in ways it was not originally designed for. There may be more chapters to this. I appreciate your answer.


----------



## Cdambro

Teardrop said:


> The nob at the very front of the wheel should adjust the MOA and the orafice is that steel piece that is supported by the leather piece. If you can find a woodworker you can have some extra bobbins made. Good luck, have fun!


The nob doesn't turn or move and the steel piece is solid which is why I don't see an orifice. After looking at lots of information, I think as suggested it is decorative. That's ok....I still love the look and the wood and a friend's husband is going to see what may be able to be done. He has what I call a problem solving engineer's mind. He has made his wife and myself bobbins for our Ashford. Making a bobbin will be the least of it. The much needed orifice is the issue. Lol.


----------



## Cdambro

IndigoSpinner said:


> Looking at it some more, I'm thinking it might be double drive.
> 
> Does the wheel look like it's got places for two drive bands? If it does, then I'm right.


Most definitely is a double drive. The steel piece being supported by the leather strap is solid. Not hollow for roving to pass through. And, the nob doesn't seem to move at all. I looked a so many CPW videos and this wheel just doesn't adjust like it should. I do like it though and it will be looked at tomorrow. Ya never know what a problem solving mind can fix. Having bobbins or a new whirl made will be easy. The orifice is the challenge. I am still amazed at the recreated details on this.


----------



## Cdambro

Pam in LR said:


> $35?! Buy now and ask questions later!


That works for me. Lol. The questions after seems to point to it being a decorative wheel but that's ok....I like it and it was not expensive.


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Good luck! Let us know if your daughter has the winning bid!


----------



## Cdambro

KnitterNatalie said:


> Good luck! Let us know if your daughter has the winning bid!


She was the winner....one other bidder. But, it appears to be a replica wheel for decor. Non working. A friend is looking at it tomorrow so I may have good news. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## Goodshepfarm

I agree that it sure is an attractive decoration! Pretty!


----------



## Cdambro

My friend's husband looked at the wheel and his brain went into full gear. He will definitely turn my deco wheel into a working wheel. I will post pics when it is finished. Of course, I told him at his own time for this.


----------



## Rita Rug

Great! This wheel has a story!!


----------



## Cdambro

Rita Rug said:


> Great! This wheel has a story!!


It does and I am excited to see the happy ending. It is a Roxton and it's going to end up with a few Ashford parts so will be my Roxford wheel. Lol.


----------



## Rita Rug

Love it!


----------



## mama879

New type of wheel... Very cool. Can't wait to see if all done and cleaned.


----------

